# فَضْلُ الْعَقْلِ



## ابن سينا (23 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
فضل العقل ...العقل هو الذي يميز الإنسان عن الحيوان,وقد جعل الحكماء والبلغاء العقل أس الإنسان,والأنبياء والشرائع جعلته محل التكليف,ومن أحاديث الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام في فضل العقل:
1."مَا اكْتَسَبَ الْمَرْءُ مِثْلَ عَقْلٍ يَهْدِي صَاحِبَهُ إلَى هُدًى، أَوْ يَرُدُّهُ عَنْ رَدًى"
2."لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عُمِلَ دِعَامَةٌ وَدِعَامَةُ عَمَلِ الْمَرْءِ عَقْلُهُ فَبِقَدْرِ عَقْلِهِ تَكُونُ عِبَادَتُهُ لِرَبِّهِ أَمَا سَمِعْتُمْ قَوْلَ الْفُجَّارِ (لَوْ كُنَّا نَسْمَعُ أَوْ نَعْقِلُ مَا كُنَّا فِي أَصْحَابِ السَّعِيرِ)".
3."الْعَقْلُ نُورٌ فِي الْقَلْبِ يُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ الْحَقِّ وَالْبَاطِلِ"
4."يَا عُوَيْمِرُ ازْدَدْ عَقْلاً تَزْدَدْ مِنْ رَبِّك قُرْبًا. قُلْت: بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي، وَمَنْ لِي بِالْعَقْلِ ؟ قَالَ: اجْتَنِبْ مَحَارِمَ اللَّهِ، وَأَدِّ فَرَائِضَ اللَّهِ تَكُنْ عَاقِلاً ثُمَّ تَنَفَّلَ بِصَالِحَاتِ الاعْمَالِ تَزْدَدْ فِي الدُّنْيَا عَقْلاً وَتَزْدَدْ مِنْ رَبِّك قُرْبًا وَبِهِ عِزًّا".
وقال عُمَرُ بْنُ الْخَطَّابِ رضي الله عنه: أَصْلُ الرَّجُلِ عَقْلُهُ، وَحَسَبُهُ دِينُهُ، وَمُرُوءَتُهُ خُلُقُهُ.
وَقَالَ الْحَسَنُ الْبَصْرِيُّ: مَا اسْتَوْدَعَ اللَّهُ أَحَدًا عَقْلاً الا اسْتَنْقَذَهُ بِهِ يَوْمًا مَا. وَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْحُكَمَاءِ: الْعَقْلُ أَفْضَلُ مَرْجُوٍّ، وَالْجَهْلُ أَنْكَى عَدُوّ".
وقال عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ رضي الله عنه شعرًا:
إنَّ الْمَكَارِمَ أَخْلاَقٌ مُطَهَّرَةٌ*** فَالْعَقْلُ أَوَّلُهَا وَالدِّينُ ثَانِيهَا 
وَالْعِلْمُ ثَالِثُهَا وَالْحِلْمُ رَابِعُهَا ***وَالْجُودُ خَامِسُهَا وَالْعُرْفُ سادسها
وَقَالَ بَعْضُ الادَبَاءِ: صَدِيقُ كُلِّ امْرِئٍ عَقْلُهُ وَعَدُوُّهُ جَهْلُهُ. 
وَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْبُلَغَاءِ: خَيْرُ الْمَوَاهِبِ الْعَقْلُ، وَشَرُّ الْمَصَائِبِ الْجَهْلُ. 
وقال الشاعر إبراهيم بن حسان:
يَزِينُ الْفَتَى فِي النَّاسِ صِحَّةُ عَقْلِهِ*** وَإِنْ كَانَ مَحْظُورًا عَلَيْهِ مَكَاسِبُهْ 
يَشِينُ الْفَتَى فِي النَّاسِ قِلَّةُ عَقْلِهِ*** وَإِنْ كَرُمَتْ أَعْرَاقُهُ وَمَنَاسِبُهْ
يَعِيشُ الْفَتَى بِالْعَقْلِ فِي النَّاسِ إنَّهُ*** عَلَى الْعَقْلِ يَجْرِي عِلْمُهُ وَتَجَارِبُهْ
وَأَفْضَلُ قَسْمِ اللَّهِ لِلْمَرْءِ عَقْلُهُ*** فَلَيْسَ مِنْ الاشْيَاءِ شَيْءٌ يُقَارِبُهْ 
إذَا أَكْمَلَ الرَّحْمَنُ لِلْمَرْءِ عَقْلَهُ*** فَقَدْ كَمُلَتْ أَخْلاَقُهُ وَمَآرِبُهْ


----------



## رااااكان (29 فبراير 2008)

ما اقول إلا سبحان الله والحمدلله على نعمة العقل..


----------



## HMSS (25 مارس 2008)

نحمد الله على نعمة العقل وجزاك الله خير على هذه المشاركه


----------

